# Wooden Christmas Trees - amazing work made to look simple



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You guys have probably already seen this, but I think it's pretty cool:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/k1bG2EPGmI0?autoplay=1&vq=hd720&rel=0&showinfo=0&start=82&end=321


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Linkee no workee for me.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope - me either


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry, try this one:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Can any of you turning cats do that?


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

I can turn you the stick.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

That's cool.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure makes it look easy. Amazing


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet! Wonder what kind of wood he's using?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I envision Bill as having skills like that.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Thanks for sharing. I envision Bill as having skills like that.


Never tried or seen them before, pretty sweet. After watching the video, I grabbed a wood tooth pick and tried, not the same


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

snapperlicious said:


> Sweet! Wonder what kind of wood he's using?


I'm guessing some kind of pine?


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

linden wood . old german carving tradition - spanbaumstecherei


----------

